# Superannuation question for AUSSIES moving to canada



## Andoc (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

Do any Australians have any information on the possibility of transferring our Australian superannuation to RRSPs or another alternative retirement plan in Canada?

Is this possible to do?

Cheers,

Andoc


----------



## Andoc (Feb 4, 2011)

For any Aussie's out there reading this...

I've done a little research and it looks like it's not possible. This is tough as it means for us EXPATS moving to Canada permanently... that money will slowly dwindle away until we are 65 when it could be used in another account that's active in Canada more efficiently for our futures.

I called APRA (Australian Prudential Regulatory Authority) and had a brief conversation with a lady on the phone who pretty much said straight up, it's not possible. But I feel like if we dig some more, there could be other options.

Currently as it stands (from what I gather) you can only withdraw your super when you've retired, or for health and special circumstances.

Cheers, if anyone has anything to add I'd love to hear it.

Andoc


----------

